# Critique!



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha, looks like he got a little excited there and went over an invisible jump for you. Such a cutie!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Fabulous pony!

I hope you also show him in regular show jumping competitions.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, but what is a "down and out"?

Lol it did look like he thought there was an invisible jump at the beggining  What a cutie! Good jumping position for both of you


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh I love your horse! I love the invisible jump at the beginning, what a funny thing to have caught on tape! Really nice jump, congrats!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, you are WAY better then me, but I will just point out what I see...


Get those heels down!! Your position would be near perfect if those heels were down.
Maybe slide your butt back a tad, but that is only if I'm being picky... 
Your leg slid a little, but I think if you work on the heels, that will fix itself.

I really like your release.
your eyes are UP! GOOD JOB. So many people this this isn't important or just don't bother, but it is something that every rider should work on.


Great job out there!! You should show your pony more, you guys would make nice jumpers.


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
You should have seen her before each jump. She was so excited; giving little bucks and trying to gallop.

A down & out is basically just a class to see who can jump the highest. They start at the bottom of the standard and keep raising it. If you knock the jump, you're out.

It was exciting because we went against three other good size horses and for several rounds it was between me and one other girl and everyone was rooting for my little pony =]


Thank you for the critique though! I really appreciate it.

And for the couple people who have asked ... we show every once and a while. I'm a college student so it's tough to afford everything, but when we do show, we do jumpers. She is a fast one!


Thanks again everyone!!
I would love any more critique =]


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hahah, she's doing airs above the ground!
She reminds me a lot of my trainer's new pony, Vegas.

The only thing I have to say is to watch where your feet are in the stirrups! You want the stirrup on the ball of your foot - this makes it easier to flex your ankle and heel, to sink weight into them and keep the stirrup, and you won't get drug about if you fall off!
But you're a great looking rider over fences - good vertical integrity!


----------



## FloJBH (Jan 3, 2010)

stirrup on the ball of your foot and that will help with your heels down and bum backwards a bit, you look AMAZING!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh i get it so if it goes down you are out!
like chase me charlie i spose 
cute pony, looks like she enjoys her jumping! even the invisible ones


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice form & great little pony!!! Good job!


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks!

She loves jumping and tends to rush when she gets excited.
I feel like I'm constantly working on that with her. It has improved tremendously from when I first started training her, but does anyone have ideas for some new exercises I can do with her to keep her from rushing?


And please keep the critiques coming =] Summer is when I get to ride the most due to college so I try to get the most out of it.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I love your pony! Fantastic jump! I'm like all of the others, I loved the invisible jump at the beginning. Nice form!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What a CUTIE! No critique here, but how tall is she??


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

She is 13.0hh =]


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Bumping this up in hope of some more critiques =]


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

wow that is one athletic pony!
Congrats!!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

x3emilygrace said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She loves jumping and tends to rush when she gets excited.
> I feel like I'm constantly working on that with her. It has improved tremendously from when I first started training her, but does anyone have ideas for some new exercises I can do with her to keep her from rushing?
> ...


You both look great over the fence. No critique from me on the rider.
Rushing is cause by uncertainty of the horse or by excitement. In your case, its most likely by excitement. To break your horse's habit of rushing, school your horse in and around jumps without jumping a single one. Once your horse gets calm and relaxed place a few poles in front of small jumps. First make the poles large enough just to trot threw them and make the jump about 1'6 to 2'0. Then if your horse is still calm and listening to you, spread the poles out and canter threw the poles and jump the fence. Gradually increase the height of the fence ONLY if she is approaching the fence calmly and relaxed. But she still needs impulsion, remember speed is not impulsion. Does this make sense? Hope it helps.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute pony! I like how she was pretty giving to the bit around your turn after her little spaz moment. The only thing I noticed about your position was your leg over the jump. If you pause the video at 16 seconds you'll see what I mean. I think if you got your leg in a better position before the jump and encouraged her to use her butt a little better, you could get her to use that over the jump and not speed and her back to get over the jump. And then the sky is the limit with the pony if you can help her get a scopier take off.  And I'd play with grids.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW. I have to say, that little pony can sure jump! Well done! :grin:

I can't add anything more other than what the others said. Awesome horse by the way.


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!
I definitely got ahead of her in the video. Whoops =]


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow is all I can say. WHAT a pony


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!
I just got back from vacation and rode today. I was hoping to have some videos of us at home, jumping some smaller jumps.

However, my mother totally failed at using the camera. Haha. When she thought it was not recording, it was recording and vice versa. So I got a lot of long videos of the sky and ground. Zero of us riding. Haha

Hopefully next time I ride though I will get some videos so I can get some critique on a typical day of riding for us.

Thanks!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ Oh my gosh! That sounds so much like my mother! :lol:

Better luck next time. :wink:


----------

